# Where to buyUpper control arm shaft



## marktx6821 (Dec 16, 2017)

Was replacing the upper control arm bushings and ball joints. When I noticed the shaft threads were stripped. I've looked online but even buying the complete control arm doesn't come with the control arm shaft. Its pictured but doesn't come with it. I've looked all over for just the shaft bolt and find them for other trucks but not for a 96 hardbody two wheel drive.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm assuming you are referring to the upper control arm spindle? It bolts to the frame with two bolts and is threaded at each end? If so, you can get that from Nissan, P/N 54536-01G00. The mount bolts are 01115-00241. The nuts on the threaded ends are 08911-6441A. The washers behind the spindle and the frame come in various sizes and are used to adjust the camber; you will need to do a wheel alignment afterwards, which you would want to do if replacing the upper control arms, anyway.


----------



## marktx6821 (Dec 16, 2017)

Thank you for the info. I am a mechanic by trade the bushings were wore causing.the tire to lean in so after replacing them saw the threads were stripped. Looked all over just normally avoid the dealers since the price. Thanks for the input


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

smj999smj said:


> I'm assuming you are referring to the upper control arm spindle? It bolts to the frame with two bolts and is threaded at each end? If so, you can get that from Nissan, P/N 54536-01G00. The mount bolts are 01115-00241. The nuts on the threaded ends are 08911-6441A. The washers behind the spindle and the frame come in various sizes and are used to adjust the camber; you will need to do a wheel alignment afterwards, which you would want to do if replacing the upper control arms, anyway.


I could be wrong, but I don't think Nissan imports parts for vehicles older than 20 years. Since 1997 was the last year of the Hardbody, the only parts to be had will be new "old stock" on various dealer's shelves.

We need an aftermarket supplier.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

jp2code said:


> I could be wrong, but I don't think Nissan imports parts for vehicles older than 20 years. Since 1997 was the last year of the Hardbody, the only parts to be had will be new "old stock" on various dealer's shelves.
> 
> We need an aftermarket supplier.


Actually, the Nissan Hardbody was still being produced until March of 2008 in Mexico, so a lot of body and mechanical parts are still available through our Nissan dealers. An upper control arm spindle for a D21 is not something I would consider a "high volume" part, so I doubt we'll see an aftermarket supplier of this part as I can't see much money being made to do so. The part is still available from Nissan; NissanPartsDeal.com shows it available for around $83+shipping. Of course, there is always the salvage yard option, but for me, figure in the time to pull the part, gas to get there and back...I would just buy the new one and call it a day!


----------



## marktx6821 (Dec 16, 2017)

You may be right. Last night I looked at a local dealer parts at their website and they showed nothing my a 96. Can't find anything soon may have no choice and get one from a junkyard. I can find Chevy ford.etc that are similar at different websites but nothing for a hardbody. Even sites claiming everything for Nissans.


----------



## marktx6821 (Dec 16, 2017)

Thank you for the website. That is what I am looking for. Didn't think a bar would cost that much but when you need it don't have a choice. I was going to buy the complete control arm since it showed the bar in the pic on rock auto but fine print says no bushings so guessing no bar either. Tried to contact them but no contact info or number to call them. They said its to keep cost down on the website. Again thanks for the info been looking everywhere for it. After I get that part fixes have to fix fifth gear as well. It feels like it goes in but when releasing the clutch it just whines. No grinding or anything like that so I changed the plastic shift insert on the bottom of the gear shift since it didn't have one but still the same thing. So guessing the gear or clutch fork issue. Then exhaust after that. Already done a ton of work to it to get it road able just takes time. Its a true project lol


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Well, you have to keep in mind that the number of Nissan trucks sold in the US any year is a small fraction of those sold by GM, Ford or Dodge, so, of course the aftermarket is going to be a lot better for those makes. It really all depends on what kind of parts you are looking for. The parts that are going to be hard to find are interior parts or trim specific parts, like weatherstripping, upholstery, maybe even some electronic units. Tune-up parts, gasket sets, most brake parts, suspension and chassis parts, will usually be available somewhere; you might have to do some Googling and searching, however! Rockauto.com (for aftermarket parts), NissanPartsDeal.com or CourtesyParts.com (for discounted dealer parts) and Car-part.com (for used parts) are good places to look. Ebay is another good place. Also, though what they have is pretty limited, you can find some obsolete parts for Nissans at great prices at these sites:

OEM Surplus Homepage

OEM Surplus Homepage


----------

